# ui musta na nu na balita sayo? wala na kame ni bolen



## letsgoster

Hi.

I saw these comment posts on facebook wall.
Can you please translate them. Thank you.

1)
ui musta na nu na balita sayo? wala na kame ni bolen
pero taga bulacan let okey ba un new q?
pa approve haha! yngat!!

2)
bess the effort. sigh...kakilig nmn yang m.u. mo. ang sweet nya sobra, la ako masabi.


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

Here is what I can make out of these grossly abbreviated pieces of text :

1)
ui musta na nu na balita sayo? wala na kame ni bolen
pero taga bulacan let okey ba un new q?
pa approve haha! yngat!!

corrected text : 
Hoy, kamusta ka na? Ano na ang balita sa 'yo? Wala na kami ni Bolen.
Pero taga Bulacan, let okay ba 'yung new ko?
Pa-approve, haha! Ingat!!!

translation: 
Hey, how are  you? What's up? Bolen and I are finished.
But ( he / she --- _I have no indication to whom the writer is referring _) is from Bulacan. Is ( he / she ) okay, my new ( boyfriend / girlfriend / special friend....whatever)?
I am submitting this ( new friend ) up for your approval, haha! Take care!!!

2)
bess the effort. sigh...kakilig nmn yang m.u. mo. ang sweet nya sobra, la ako masabi. 		 		  		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 

corrected text :

( _I have no clue what " bess the effort " means, but it could be :_ ) The best effort. Sigh.... Your new " mutual understanding " is so exciting ( sends a delightful chill up my spine, makes me shudder to the bones with excitement, etc ). ( He or she ) is so sweet. There is not much more that I can say.

>>>>>>>>>>

As you know, the third person pronoun in Tagalog is neutral so there is no obvious indication if the writer is talking about a man or a woman. However, from the tone of the message my guess is that the writer is a young girl and is probably talking about a new boyfriend ( having just broken up with " Bolen " )
m.u. = if I am not mistaken, stands for " mutual understanding ", but what that exactly implies in this particular relationship, I have no idea.


----------



## AskLang

letsgoster said:


> pero taga bulacan let


 pero taga Bulacan ulet
but from Bulacan again

Meaning, his/her new sweetheart is also from Bulacan just like the recent one.


----------



## walterhartmann

DotterKat said:


> 2) bess the effort. sigh...kakilig nmn yang m.u. mo. ang sweet nya sobra, la ako masabi.



-bess, the effort could mean something like: someone has exerted a lot of effort for something. It's just used to emphasize a certain thing. Another example is this: The nerve! - It simply means, somebody's got the boldness to do something.

I think bess is a name, but it could also be an abbreviation of best friend. It's used to call one's best friend and it's quite popular here. Although, I don't use it myself. I find it...ugh...blegh. 




DotterKat said:


> m.u. = if I am not mistaken, stands for " mutual understanding ", but what that exactly implies in this particular relationship, I have no idea.


I think Dotterkat is right. It also means, "may ugnayan." But it's the same thing as mutual understanding.


----------

